# Carpenters in Ontario



## Jaybass (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Folks

Just wondered if there are any British carpenters living in Ontario who could give me a few pointers .

We have just received our landing papers and are hoping to come over in September. I was wondering what kind of license is required to cover all aspects of work from roofing to finish work.

Also with regard to qualifications are City + Guilds and Institute of carpenters certificates accepted as proof of qualifications.

Thanks

Jay


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Jay, I hope city and guilds are accepted as my hubby is a joiner. We are going thru a Canadian agent and they asked wot qualifications we had and city and guilds were fine. Where you hoping to settle? Xx


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Where in Ontario? There's provincial and then seperate city regulations and licenses, see this link:
Ontario Contractor License Requirements


----------



## Jaybass (Mar 14, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Hi Jay, I hope city and guilds are accepted as my hubby is a joiner. We are going thru a Canadian agent and they asked wot qualifications we had and city and guilds were fine. Where you hoping to settle? Xx


Hi Emma 
We are hoping to settle in the Burlington area of Ontario or any area around there really it will depend on where i find work.
Jay


----------

